# Door lock problems



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Recently I have been having trouble with the passenger door lock. The door locks shut and can not be opened from the inside, only with the key outside. I opened the door and found a couple of silver bolts loose. I tightened these bolts and now the lock works fine... Until a couple of weeks down the road when the bolts loosen again. How can I get these bolts to stay tightened?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

loc-tite I'm not sure what formula though.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

has anyone else had this problem with the silver bolts?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

Simple... Loctite
Ask for it at your local auto store.




SentraXERacer said:


> *Recently I have been having trouble with the passenger door lock. The door locks shut and can not be opened from the inside, only with the key outside. I opened the door and found a couple of silver bolts loose. I tightened these bolts and now the lock works fine... Until a couple of weeks down the road when the bolts loosen again. How can I get these bolts to stay tightened? *


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I love when people repeat shit that's already been said. 

What silver bolts are you talking about? The ones on the jamb of the door where the latching mechanism is? Yeah mine were loose when I first bought my SE-R, I tightened them and they've been fine. If you have teflon tape laying around you can use some of that instead of going out and buying loctite. Loctite makes tons of different products, my best friend used to be a Loctite rep and I'm going to his bachelor party saturday night, before he gets too drunk, I'll ask him what formula will work best.


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

simple.......loctite




Sorry.....had to do it. I think its like blue loctite. Whatever you do DON'T USE RED.

I have this same problem with my drivers side. right now the pass side can only be unlocked from the outside 'cause the police don't know how to use a slim jim properly  .


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Smartass!  I just talked to my buddy, and you're right it's blue, removeable thread locker, the red is permanent. 

I know how to use a slim jim, and I've never been able to use it to get my doors open. From what I can tell you can't use one on our cars. I've always had to unlatch the lever that goes from the key tumbler down to the other linkage. then push or pull on the linkage, because it won't move while the tumbler is locked. Then I have to pull the door panel off and hook it back up later. You need those crooked rods that repo/locksmith's have that can get around the glass to the inner side of the door and slide the linkage that goes to the interior lock lever. FYI, cheap $.50 small rubber door stop wedges that you can get at home depot work great to slide between the glass and the rubber strip to create a nice gap which you can use when tyring to break into your own car, or help someone else break into their own car. Repo guys use similar wedges that cost a lot more and work the same. Then you can get a thin flexible flashlight from JC Whitney for like $12. And since slim jim's are typically flimsy, just buy a piece of 1/8" steel rod from the harware store and hook the ends. This works a lot beter because it won't buckle like a slim jim and works very well to remove that linkage in our cars, a slim jim won't do it very well. When I put an alarm and power locks in my car, I'm going to hook it up so that when the alarm is armed, if you try to unlock the doors, the alarm will go off, and the locks will go into constant lock.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

Whether you know it or not... every post is a type of "concensus" of answers. If the same answer is echoed by several people, then there's a good chance there is some substance to it.

*I love when people repeat shit that's already been said. 

*


----------

